# Wahre Freunde sind selten



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

Mir vorhin erst wieder klar geworden, was wahre Freunde eigentlich sind. Freunde bzw Bekanntschafen hat man ja eigentlich viele, nur richtige Freunde die immer für einen da sind und mit einem durch dick und dünn gehen gibt es leider sehr wenige. Meist sind es oberflächliche Freundschaften, man gibt und wenn man dann auch mal was haben möchte hat derjenige plötzlich keine Zeit oder sonst was.

Erst vorhin wieder durfte ich das feststellen. Da ich zur Zeit zu Hause mit einem Gipsbein sitze komme ich nur sehr schlecht weg um irgendwas zu besorgen. Da ich (leider ; ) leidenschaftlicher Raucher bin kann es dann auch schonmal passieren dass einem die Zigartten ausgehen und irgendwann die Nikotinmangelleuchte angeht. 
Tja was tun sprach Zeuss....fragste mal deine Leute ob sie dir evtl. ne Schachtel kippen vorbeibringen könnten.

der erste "Oh ne sorry ist grad sehr schlecht muss gleich noch weg" ................. da dachte ich mir auch ganz toll und wer hat neulich beim Umzug geholfen und zig Liter Sprit dabei verfahren und nicht ein Cent dafür verlangt, oder wer hat dich schonmal Nachts um 4 aus der Disse abgeholt weil deine Perle einfach abgehauen ist.

der zweite "Meine Karre ist verreckt,komme hier nicht weg"................stimmt wirklich wie ich später erfahren hab.

der dritte "Puh ne du habs mir grad bequem aufm Sofa gemacht wollte mir mit Sandra gleich noch ein Film reinziehen".................................na schönen dank und wer hat deine blöde Sandra immer vom Bahnhof abgeholt als ihr noch nicht zusammen gewohnt habt?

der vierte (mein bester Kumpel den ich seit über 20 Jahren kenne "Ohje sry das sieht schlecht aus hab grad etwas Stress mit der alten"................glaub ich ihm,er würde mich nie anlügen..wir haben schon so einiges zusammen durchgemacht..


der fünfte (ein wirklich liebes Mädel, eine wirklich gute Seele...gibts selten solche Menschen) "joa klar kann ich machen,welche Marke willst du denn haben?".......einfach toll und dazu muss ich sagen dass sie 25km von mir entfernt wohnt,sie ist also extra wegen meinen Kippen 50km gefahren. Nicht falsch verstehen sie ist niemand der sich ausnutzen lässt, hab ihr auch schon oft bei Problemen geholfen und bin auch jederzeit für sie da gewesen wenn was war und daher ist für sie sowas selbstverständlich.





Wie ist es bei euch? Von wievielen Leuten würdet ihr sagen,dass sie wahre Freunde sind? Ich denke mal erst in der Not erkennt man seine wahren Freunde.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Freundeskreis von ca. 18 Leuten. Mit denen ich sehr viel Zeit verbringe.
Von diesen 18 Leuten sind 13 Freunde und 4 meine besten Freunde. Die 4 kennen ich schon den größten Teil meines Lebens und sie sind mir verdammt wichtig weil ich mich auf sie verlassen kann.
Hä? 13+4=17?! Die 18.Person ist meine Freundin. Alles kann sich ändern aber gute Freunde bleiben. Hiermit Grüße ich die 4 Leute und bedanke mich für alles bei ihnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer von ihnen ist sogar hier im Forum aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somero (5. September 2010)

Hab zwar zig Freunde allerdings nur einen "echten" Freund auf den ich mich wirklich verlassen kann. Kenne ihn aber schon seit dem Kindergarten, 
habe bis jetzt meine komplette Schullaufbahn neben ihm gessesen und wir spielen auch schon seit der Bambini- Jugend zusammen im selben Verein
Fussball^^.
Und aufwen man sich wirklich verlassen kann erkennt man in deinem Beispiel sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2010)

Nachts um 1 von seinen Freunden verlangen dass sie losspurten Kippen besorgen ist meiner Meinung nach recht dreist.
Und hier von einer Notsituation zu sprechen ...


----------



## Bloodletting (5. September 2010)

Ganz interessantes Thema.
Ich persönlich würde behaupt, dass ich etwa 30 "Kumpel" habe, davon sind vielleicht 5 gute Freunde, aber nur einen würde ich einen wahren Freund nennen.
Der war immer für mich da und wird es, sofern es ihm möglich ist, auch weiterhin für mich da sein.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

> Nachts um 1 von seinen Freunden verlangen dass sie losspurten Kippen besorgen ist meiner Meinung nach recht dreist.
> Und hier von einer Notsituation zu sprechen ...



Um 1 habe ich diesen thread erstellt....das war abends um 20:30Uhr wegen den Zigaretten.... 	also wirklich,hast du tatsächlich gedacht ich rufe Nachts um 1 Uhr irgendwo an weil ich Kippen brauch?


Das ist natürlich keine Notsituation, worum es mir geht ist halt das man an solchen Situationen sehen kann wer ein wahrer Freund ist. Die wussten alle dass ich nicht weg kann wegen meinem Gipsbein. Außerdem hab ich für einige schon ganz andere Dinge getan Nachts...wie z.B. um 4 jemanden aus der disse abholen, der hat mich auch wachgeklingelt, und? Bin auch schonmal 350km nachts gefahren, weil ein Kumpel von seiner "Freundin" vor die Tür gesetzt wurde.....

Ich bin immer hilfsbereit(vielleicht manchmal zu sehr), helfe wo ich kann auch wenn ich da vielleicht mal kein Bock drauf hab. Es gibt halt Leute die immer nur nehmen,aber wenn es dann mal darum geht dass sie selbst mal jemanden ein Gefallen tun sollen, haben sie keine Zeit.


Wahre Freunde sind füreinander da, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit,egal was es ist. Die Einstellung hab ich jedenfalls und würde es für die entsprechenden Leute auch so machen.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Einfach so manche Beiträge von Tikume nicht beachten, erspart man sich viel ''Klugscheißer Gelaber''


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. September 2010)

*Bertolt Brecht: FREUNDSCHAFTSDIENSTE*

Als Beispiel für die richtige Art, Freunden einen Dienst zu erweisen, gab Herr K. folgende Geschichte zum besten. „Zu einem alten Araber kamen drei junge Leute und sagten ihm: ,Unser Vater ist gestorben. Er hat uns siebzehn Kamele hinterlassen und im Testament verfügt, daß der Älteste die Hälfte, der zweite ein Drittel und der jüngste ein Neuntel der Kamele bekommen soll. Jetzt können wir uns über die Teilung nicht einigen; übernimm du die Entscheidung!' 
Der Araber dachte nach und sagte: ‚Wie ich es sehe, habt ihr, um gut teilen zu können, ein Kamel zu wenig. Ich habe selbst nur ein einziges Kamel, aber es steht euch zur Verfügung. Nehmt es und teilt dann, und bringt mir nur, was übrigbleibt.'
Sie bedankten sich für diesen Freundschaftsdienst, nahmen das Kamel mit und teilten die achtzehn Kamele nun so, daß der Älteste die Hälfte, das sind neun, der Zweite ein Drittel, das sind sechs, und der Jüngste ein Neuntel, das sind zwei Kamels bekam, Zu ihrem Erstaunen blieb, als sie ihre Kamele zur Seite geführt hatten, ein Kamel übrig. Dieses brachten sie, ihren Dank erneuernd, ihrem alten Freund zurück."
Herr K. nannte diesen Freundschaftsdienst richtig, weil er keine besonderen Opfer verlangte.
_(Aus: B.B.: Geschichten vom Herrn Keuner. Zürcher Fasssung. 2004. S. 16)_


----------



## Haggelo (5. September 2010)

nö


----------



## Seph018 (5. September 2010)

Wie ich diese Keuner-Geschichten hasse, dank meinem Deutschlehrer. Aber ja, gute Freunde sind nunmal selten, da wie wir alle wissen, der Großteil der Menschen eigennützige Idioten sind auf die kein Verlass ist. Worauf willst du hinaus mit deinem Thread?


----------



## Dominau (5. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Freundeskreis von ca. 18 Leuten. Mit denen ich sehr viel Zeit verbringe.
> Von diesen 18 Leuten sind 13 Freunde und 4 meine besten Freunde. Die 4 kennen ich schon den größten Teil meines Lebens und sie sind mir verdammt wichtig weil ich mich auf sie verlassen kann.
> Hä? 13+4=17?! Die 18.Person ist meine Freundin. Alles kann sich ändern aber gute Freunde bleiben. Hiermit Grüße ich die 4 Leute und bedanke mich für alles bei ihnen
> 
> ...



Gruß zurück ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gruß zurück !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wär doch echt nicht nötig gewesen!


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Ihr könnt euch mit guten Freunden glücklich schätzen. Ich bin eher einer zu dem man sagen kann dass er keine Freunde hat. Das stimmt zum Teil leider, ich habe (Freiwillig) kein Handy und habe nie eine Chance wegzukommen aus meiner Stadt (Kein Führerschein und keine Lust mit der Bahn zu fahren). Noch dazu bin ich ja umgezogen und in den Schulen in denen ich war konnte ich keine Freunde finden weil ich keine Lust hatte zu rauchen und zu saufen. (Wenn die mich nur als Freund haben wollen wenn ich rauche und trinke, dann können es keine richtigen Freunde sein)

Aber man kann ja auch Verwandte als Freunde zählen, in meiner Altersgruppe habe ich Verwandte mit denen ich immer Mist anstelle. (Ein bisschen Vandallieren und dann weglaufen wenn jemand kommt ^^). Ich bin mit meiner Familie zufrieden.

Die Buffed Community ist einzigartig und freundlich, obwohl ich eher (Unbeabsichtigt) Flame-Wars auslöse mit meinen Kommentaren.


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

@The Paladin finde ich bemerkenswert dass du darüber so offen sprichst, gerade bei einer Community wie Buffed ist das immer so eine Sache. Ich hoffe die Kids halten sich hier mit dummen Kommentaren zurück.

Ich hab auch nicht den riesen Freundeskreis, ist recht überschaubar. Kenne viele die möglichst bei alles und jedem beliebt sein möchten. Aber meist sind diese Kontakte sehr oberflächlich.

Aber dennoch wäre ein Leben für mich so ganz ohne soziale Kontakte unvorstellbar, da würde mir wirklich was fehlen. Es gab mal eine Zeit wo auch meine sozialen Kontakte gegen 0 gingen, das war die Zeit wo ich mal ein halbes Jahr arbeitslos war. Hatte kein Geld und konnte nirgends mit und außerdem hatte ich in der Zeit sämtliche Kontakte ziemlich einschlafen lassen, weil mir meine Situation sehr unangenehm war und ich mich dafür schämte. Die wahren Freunde haben das verstanden und akzeptiert,der Rest hat sich bis heute nicht mehr gemeldet oder auf meine SMS geantwortet.

Woran liegt es dass du keine Freunde hast? akzeptieren dich die Menschen nicht so wie du bist oder möchtest du einfach von dir aus kein Kontakt zu Mitmenschen. Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber irgendwann wirst du dich sehr sehr einsam fühlen.

Interessierst du dich für Fussball oder sonst eine Sportart? Dann melde dich doch mal bei den entsprechenden Vereinen an, so kann man wunderbar Kontakte knüpfen.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht den riesen Freundeskreis, ist recht überschaubar. Kenne viele die möglichst bei alles und jedem beliebt sein möchten. Aber meist sind diese Kontakte sehr oberflächlich.



Sowas ist das Letzte. Aber man merkt nach einer Zeit recht schnell wer nur dazugehören will und wer einen wirklich mag und schätzt.


----------



## The Paladin (5. September 2010)

Ich interessiere mich nicht gerade für Sport. Morgen werde ich ins Heer einberufen und dort versuche ich Freunde zu finden. Mein Vater sagte mir dass es keine bessere Freundschaft gibt als die zwischen Kameraden in der Armee.

Hm, ich glaube es liegt daran dass ich eher zurückhaltend gegenüber Fremden bin, bis ich nicht weiß ob wir was gemeinsam haben. Was sehr schwer ist, wie macht man jemanden klar dass man WoW-spielt und sehr viel vor dem Computer sitzt?


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach so manche Beiträge von Tikume nicht beachten, erspart man sich viel ''Klugscheißer Gelaber''



Und das sagt der Mr.Apple der meist sogar noch Unbrauchbaren Müll labert?
Um ehrlich zu sein: Als ich es das erste mal gelesen habe dachte ich auch es wäre mitten in der Nacht. 


Ich selbst hab wenig/keine Freunde. Ich war dank nem Zwischenfall (der genaue grund muss nicht weiter betont werden) 6 Monate nicht Schulfähig, währenddessen habe ich weder von denen etwas Gehört noch gesehn. Und ich dachte Wirklich(!) es wären meine Freunde. Aber im endeffekt wurde mir klar: Es waren Mitläufer, nach der Zeit (kurz vor Schulende) gings mir wieder soweit ganz gut und konnte den Rest mitmachen (muss wiederholen dadurch). In der Zeit hab ich ne Veränderung meines Charackters "Erlebt" wollte früher gemocht werden und die Meinung anderer war mir zu Wichtig. Naja ich hab halt gesehn: Die "Freunde" waren keine "Freunde" und naja. Ich bin glücklich ohne diese Leute, werde sehn wenn es leute sind (in der neuen Klasse) die in Ordnung sind ob man da ne Freundschaft aufbauen kann oder nicht. :> - Ich gehe aber vom gegenteil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Mir vorhin erst wieder klar geworden, was wahre Freunde eigentlich sind. Freunde bzw Bekanntschafen hat man ja eigentlich viele, nur richtige Freunde die immer für einen da sind und mit einem durch dick und dünn gehen gibt es leider sehr wenige. Meist sind es oberflächliche Freundschaften, man gibt und wenn man dann auch mal was haben möchte hat derjenige plötzlich keine Zeit oder sonst was.
> 
> 
> der fünfte (ein wirklich liebes Mädel, eine wirklich gute Seele...gibts selten solche Menschen) "joa klar kann ich machen,welche Marke willst du denn haben?".......einfach toll und dazu muss ich sagen dass sie 25km von mir entfernt wohnt,sie ist also extra wegen meinen Kippen 50km gefahren. Nicht falsch verstehen sie ist niemand der sich ausnutzen lässt, hab ihr auch schon oft bei Problemen geholfen und bin auch jederzeit für sie da gewesen wenn was war und daher ist für sie sowas selbstverständlich.


Nicht dein ernst xD
Ich würde meinen Freunden auch was bringen, aber nicht wenn sie 25km weit weg wohnen.



> Wie ist es bei euch? Von wievielen Leuten würdet ihr sagen,dass sie wahre Freunde sind?


Von 16 Freunden sind 7 meine besten Freunde.



> Ich denke mal erst in der Not erkennt man seine wahren Freunde.


In der Not nicht unbedingt, aber man erkennt recht schnell was wahre Freunde sind.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich denke mal erst in der Not erkennt man seine wahren Freunde.



Du hast sicher Recht mit vielem, doch nur ist dein Beispiel ziemlich lächerlich. Ich mein 25km weit fahren weil nen Freund der den Fuss im Gips hat Zigaretten will? Das ist doch keine Notsituation... eine Notsituation o.ä. wäre wohl mehr wenn du beide Beine gebrochen hättest und jemanden bräuchtest der dir Essen kocht, dir hilft den Alltag zu meistern etc....


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

ich würde es aber genauso machen. Ist anscheint für einige unvorstellbar und nochmal es wahr natürlich keine Notsituation. Das Mädel das die 25km gefahren ist weiss,dass ich es genuso jederzeit für sie machen würde. Der Grund ist doch völlig egal, wenn ich von jemanden weiss, dass ich mich auf ihn verlassen kann und er jederzeit für mich da wäre, ist mir auch keine Mühe zu viel.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> eine Notsituation o.ä. wäre wohl mehr wenn du beide Beine gebrochen hättest und jemanden bräuchtest der dir Essen kocht, dir hilft den Alltag zu meistern etc....



Du kochst mit den Beinen?


----------



## BlizzLord (5. September 2010)

"Klar eine Sekunde ich sag meiner Freundin schnell das der (romantische) Abend gegessen ist weil mein Kumpel ne verdammte Zigarette möchte und ich jetzt 25KM zu ihm hinfahren darf. Danach flieg ich noch schnell nach China um eine fernöstliche heilmethode bei ihm anzuwenden.
Wir sehen uns in 4 tagen bis dann schätzele."



> der erste "Oh ne sorry ist grad sehr schlecht muss gleich noch weg" ................. da dachte ich mir auch ganz toll und wer hat neulich beim Umzug geholfen und zig Liter Sprit dabei verfahren und nicht ein Cent dafür verlangt, oder wer hat dich schonmal Nachts um 4 aus der Disse abgeholt weil deine Perle einfach abgehauen ist.


"Moment ich blass schnell mein Bewerbungsgespräch ab du brauchst ja schließlich Hilfe in deiner NOTSITUATION."
"Jo ich sag schnell meinen Freunden bescheid das ich nicht zum essen vorbeikommen kann weil mister x ne Zigarette benötigt."
*facepalm*

Mach nur weiter so ich kann das den ganzen Tag durchziehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich bin eher der Meinung du bist kein richtiger Freund.
Einem Freund etwas vorzuwerfen weil er mal nicht spurtet ist doch wohl das letzte.



> Du kochst mit den Beinen?



*Steh* mal mit 2 gebrochenen Beinen am Herd...
Denken mein lieber denken.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> *Steh* mal mit 2 gebrochenen Beinen am Herd...
> Denken mein lieber denken.



Das ist mir klar, war doch nur ein Scherz :<


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> "Moment ich blass schnell mein Bewerbungsgespräch ab du brauchst ja schließlich Hilfe in deiner NOTSITUATION."



Um (laut TE) 20:30 ein Bewerbungsgespräch? Und wer sagt das JEDER 25km fahren muss? War in dem Fall eine Freundin des Te´s.
Und selbst wenn kannst DU/Ich nicht darüber Urteilen ob er ein Schlechter Freund ist, wer weiß was er für diese Personen alles getan hat?


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Findet ihr nicht wir schweifen vom Thema ab? Es ging darum was gute Freunde ausmacht und was ein guter Freund für euch bedeutet und nicht um das Beispiel, mitdem der TE versucht hat es zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, war doch nur ein Scherz :<



Hmm jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke Backofen auf füsse rein und los gehts.

Blöd nur wenn man den backofen benötigt. :>



> Um (laut TE) 20:30 ein Bewerbungsgespräch? Und wer sagt das JEDER 25km fahren muss? War in dem Fall eine Freundin des Te´s.



Nur ein Bsp.
Vlt. auch nen Date mit der Freundin oder ein andere Freund oder weiss der Geier was.


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke Backofen auf füsse rein und los gehts.
> 
> Blöd nur wenn man den backofen benötigt. :>



Dann brauchst den Käse beim Auflauf nicht vorher drübermachen, erledigt sich von ganz selbst.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Kommt drauf an: Ist das Date erst in 1std kann man auch 5-10 min Früher losgehn und schnell vorbeibringen. Mit nem anderen Kumpel? Genauso kurz bevor man sich Trifft einfach vorbeischauen (mit Auto sollte dies ja Schnell möglich sein). Wenn es aber wirklich kurzfristig ist(z.b man hat wirklich in 20 min nen Treffen) geht das in Ordnung, da reicht die Zeit nichtmehr. Verstehen wenn man nach nem Arbeitstag nem Langem mit der Freundin/Frau Freund/Mann sich es am Abend gemütlich gemacht hat kann ich auch noch. ^^ - Und mit nem Auto wenn der Weg nicht zu lang ist sollten die 20 Minuten wohl KAUM stören.

So genug ot.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. September 2010)

wer braucht schon freunde, ich hab wow!


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Einfach so manche Beiträge von Tikume nicht beachten, erspart man sich viel ''Klugscheißer Gelaber''


Hast Du nicht noch irgendwo einen Apple-Karton vor dem Du dich stolz fotographieren kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht noch irgendwo einen Apple-Karton vor dem Du dich stolz fotographieren kannst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin gerade dabei, nur mit dem Apple Logo bin Ich noch etwas unzufrieden.


----------



## Jester (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei, nur mit dem Apple Logo bin Ich noch etwas unzufrieden.



Ist es dir zu günstig, ja?
Würdest gerne nochmehr allein für das Logo zahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema:
Wie so viele anderen auch habe ich einen kleinen Kreis enger Freunde um mich, die mir wirklich wichtig sind! Ansonsten hab ich einen relativ großen Bekanntenkreis, man trifft sich von Zeit zu Zeit auf Parties und im sonstigen Nachtleben, grüßt nett, mehr aber auch nicht.
Eigentlich kotzen mich die Meisten dieser Bekannten an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei, nur mit dem Apple Logo bin Ich noch etwas unzufrieden.



Tikune: 2 Ugly Apple Boy: 1

ROUND 4!


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tikune: 2 Ugly Apple Boy: 1
> 
> ROUND 4!



Und du bist der gutaussehenste auf der Welt Thoor.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Tikune: 2 Ugly Apple Boy: 1
> 
> ROUND 4!



Um zum Thema zurückzufinden:

Tikume würde vermutlich nicht 25km fahren um Soramac Zigaretten zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. September 2010)

Allein aus dem Grund das Ich nicht rauche.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2010)

Also i kann mir Recht und Fug behaupten ich habe nur 1 einzigen wirklich besten Freund, mehr braucht man auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Begründung:

Wir kennen uns seit der Kindergartenzeit das sind jetzt also (warte ich werde 28 Jahre alt + 1 im Sinn) 25-26 Jahre. Wir sind durch dick & dünn gegangen.
Als wir 11-12 Jahre alt waren, waren wir beiden in das selbe Mädel verschossen. Jeder wollte mit ihr zusammen gehen(damals nannte man das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
1-2Wochen lang haben wir versucht sie für uns zu gewinnen (er für sich, ich für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Dann nach ca.2 Wochen kam mir in den Sinn das es unsinnig ist unsere Freundschaft wegen einem Mädel zu riskieren, denn Frauen kommen & gehen (besonders im dem Alter) nur wahre Freunde bleiben für immer. Also bin ich zu ihm und habe mich zurück gezogen und ihm gesagt er soll mit ihr zusammen kommen. Keine 3 Wochen später waren die 2 aus einander( sie hatte en anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ein paar Jahre später war es so das mein Freund sich bei der Arbeit en Tennisarm geholt hatte (Ausbildung Konditor) und konnte seiner damaligen Verlobten keinen Mai-Baum aufstellen, dabei hatte er ihr das versprochen. Also wat macht Dracunlein? "Mensch Alter wo wohnt sie? Gib mri die Adresse ich bring dir den dorthin als Überraschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" 

Also habe ich mich von ihm aus auf den Weg gemacht zum Bahnhof, von dort aus mit dem Zug zum Kölner HBF, ab dort ging es dann mit der Straßenbahn weiter nach Wesseling und dort habe ich dann den Baum vom Bahnhof bis zur Haustür seiner damaligen Verlobten geschleppt.

Dies wird mir von Ihm übrigens immer noch vorgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gab es mal ne Zeit wo wir uns net gesehen haben. Bin umgezogen, haben den Kontakt irgendwie verloren etc.
Und auf einmal ich steig aus der Linie 18 am Kölner HBF aus ruft mir einer hinter her: "Hey Ötti" ich dreh mich um wer steht da vor mir mein Bester Freund. Wir hatten uns zu dem Zeitpunkt anderthalb Jahre nicht gesehen.

Und es war wieder wie früher seit dem passiert es immer wieder mal das man sich mal en Monat auf 2 net sieht, aber wir 2 treffen uns immer wieder (Zufällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und seit knapp 4 Jahren ist es so das der Kontakt nicht mehr abbricht, da wir 2 das erst garnet zu lassen werden. 
Denn wir 2 sind "La Familia"
Brüder im Geiste und er weiß ich bin immer für ihn da und ich weiß er ist auch immer für mich da. Da kann kommen was will ( Selbst meine Frau weiß das sie im Endeffekt nach meinem "Bruder" kommt, den er war immer schon da und wird auch immer da sein. Selbst wenn sie mal weg sein sollte) Natürlich steht an 1. Stelle mein Sohn keine Frage.

Das ist mein Bester Freund, mein Bruder den ich nie hatte.
Also kleiner Chefkoch La Familia mein Freund La Familia.


Ich habe zwar auch zig tausend bekannte ( darüber hat sich meine Frau schon aufgeregt, man spaziert durch Köln und alle Nase lang ... "Hey na wie gehts lang net gesehen" oder "Hey alter Schwede") aber wenn es danach geht hab eich nur einen einzigen WIRKLICHEN Freund und mehr will ich garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2010)

also ein echter Freund ist schon was ganz besonderes und ist mehr wert als ein sechser im lotto...ich habe das Glück zwei echt gute Freunde zu haben...mit den beiden kann ich echt über ALLES reden udn ich kann sie auch um 3 uhr nachts anrufen,ohne befürchten zu müsen das mir gleich ein :"Spinnst du?weisst du wie spät das ist?" entgegengeschleudert werden würde...genauso würde ich mich auch mitten in der nacht aus dem bett aufmachen wenn es einem freund schlecht geht...
"freundschaftsdienste", wie eine dringende Besorgung schnell erledigen,weil ich gerade im stress bin,kann ich auch mal von bekannten einfordern,aber ich würde auch nicht sauer sein wenn da der andere gerade keine zeit oder kein bock zu hat...udn einen guten freund würde ich schon gar nicht wegen so etwas profanen wie ein paar kippen belästigen...
da würde ich mir ne pizza bestellen udn gleich kippen mitliefern lassen.eigentlich ganz einfach...


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

"Klar eine Sekunde ich sag meiner Freundin schnell das der (romantische) Abend gegessen ist weil mein Kumpel ne verdammte Zigarette möchte und ich jetzt 25KM zu ihm hinfahren darf. Danach flieg ich noch schnell nach China um eine fernöstliche 





> heilmethode bei ihm anzuwenden.
> Wir sehen uns in 4 tagen bis dann schätzele."
> 
> Zitat
> ...





du verstehst es nicht, das sind Beispiele. Ich nehms keinen übel wenn er mal keine Zeit hat, nur wenn sich das häuft,denk ich mir schon irgendwann meinen Teil.

Oder vielleicht hast du hast es schon richtig verstanden und willst hier nur bisschen dummes Zeug von dir geben (naja was erwarte ich denn,buffedforum halt), sieht man schon daran dass du wieder auf diese Notsituation anspielst obwohl ich es schon lang und breit erklärt habe.






> "freundschaftsdienste", wie eine dringende Besorgung schnell erledigen,weil ich gerade im stress bin,kann ich auch mal von bekannten einfordern,aber ich würde auch nicht sauer sein wenn da der andere gerade keine zeit oder kein bock zu hat...udn einen guten freund würde ich schon gar nicht wegen so etwas profanen wie ein paar kippen belästigen...
> da würde ich mir ne pizza bestellen udn gleich kippen mitliefern lassen.eigentlich ganz einfach...




stimme ich dir zu, nur hat man für diese Leute schon oft genug sowas "profanes " gemacht ist es doch wohl nicht schlimm wenn man sowas mal macht oder?



man ich bin doch kein bequemes Arschloch was seine Freunde ausnutzt wegen jedem Scheiss....es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen


----------



## Silenzz (5. September 2010)

Naja Irn-Bru ich kann dich irgendwie nicht ganz verstehn, nur weil deine Freunde jetzt nicht so wollen wie du willst fallen sie dir direkt in den Rücken bzw. sind keine guten Freunde? Nur weil sie grad keine Zeit haben dir Zigaretten vorbeizubringen oO Alter du bist hart, du zählst jetzt auf wie oft du für deine Freunde da warst, aber sag mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft waren deine Freunde für dich da? Ich denk mal, das hält sich alles in der Waagschale oder? Und denk mal nach, deine Freunde haben auch ein ganz eigenes Privatleben, dass sich nicht nur um dich dreht und wenn die mal keine Zeit haben, weil sie nunmal was zu tun haben (sprich, mit Freunden weggehn, Dates, Arbeiten es gibt ja auch sowas wie Spätschicht) dann ist das zwar Scheiße für dich, aber es ist halt so und du musst dich damit abfinden....

So long

Silenzz


----------



## shadow24 (5. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> stimme ich dir zu, nur hat man für diese Leute schon oft genug sowas "profanes " gemacht ist es doch wohl nicht schlimm wenn man sowas mal macht oder?




da wär ich allerdings vorsichtig mit,da es genug leute gibt die sowas ausnutzen...
vlt bist du ja so ein gutmütiger typ,aber dadurch darfst du noch lange nicht darauf drängen das jeder andere auch so ist


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

> Alter du bist hart, du zählst jetzt auf wie oft du für deine Freunde da warst, aber sag mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft waren deine Freunde für dich da? Ich denk mal, das hält sich alles in der Waagschale oder?




ja natürlich ich habe diesen thread eröffnet weil die 1x nein gesagt haben...da bin ich knallhart.....


wenn es sich die Waagschale halten würde, hätte ich damit kein Problem. Aber das tut es halt nicht und dass ist der Punkt. Daraus muss man dann halt seine Konsequenzen ziehen. Es ist janicht so das ich eine genaue Strichliste führe wann ich wann,was für jemanden gemacht habe und dementsprechend meine Gefallen einfordere(scheinen mir hier einige unterstellen zu wollen). Nur wenn man halt merkt dass da nichts kommt, obwohl man schon mehr wie genug gegeben hat, dann kann man schon sauer sein. Ich häng mich ja nicht an diesen blöden Zigaretten auf, ähnliche Situationen gab es schon öfters. Und genau darum geht es ja "Woran erkennt man einen wahren Freund"

Und weil sich hier soviele wegen den 25km aufgeilen. Ich bin schon mehr wie einmal wegen solchen "profanen" Dingen zu ihr gefahren, einmal mitten in der Nacht weil Madam der Sprit ausgegangen ist und sie 200m vor ihrem zu Hause stand. Da hatte ich auch kein Problem damit mit einem Kanister Sprit hinzufahren(waren sogar mehr wie 25km,weil ich erstmal zur nächsten Tankstelle fahren musste weil bei uns im Ort ab 23uhr alles dicht ist). Hätte ich ja auch sagen können "Geh halt morgen früh zur Tankstelle und hol dir Sprit". Nein ich will nix von ihr....falls jetzt einer damit kommt "das machste bestimmt nur damit sie dich ranlässt"

An einigen Kommentaren kann man gut erkennen, dass solche Freundschaftsdienste für nicht jeden selbstverständlich sind.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. September 2010)

Leute die ich morgens in der Schule grüße

Leute die ich ab und zu auf Parties sehe

Leute mit denen ich ab und zu was unternehme

Leute mit denen ich mich regelmäßig treffe

Leute die bei mir ein und ausgehen



Sind alles meine Freunde. Als besten Freund würde ich eine Person zählen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich nachts um 3 Uhr bei ihm klingeln könnte und dort Bett und gedeckten Tisch bekomme, falls es darauf ankommt. 


Natürlich ist es eine doofe Situation wenn man gerade beim Dinner ist oder etwas anderes zu tun hat und ein Kumpel dann Kippen gebracht bekommen will. Ich denke ich würde sie ihm nicht bringen. Ich denke ich würde es nicht verstehen wenn er mir keine bringt. Aber ist es nicht das, was die Freundschaft ausmacht? Mein bester Freund ist der mit dem ich mich am öftesten Streite, aber nach 15 Minuten ist alles wieder normal.



(Außerdem merken wir das an kleinen Gesten, sonst kann ich keinen aufs übelste beschimpfen und danach Gute Nacht sagen)


----------



## Konov (5. September 2010)

Würde nicht sagen, dass alle meine Bekannten auch wahre Freunde sind.
Man hat ständig mit irgendwelchen Leuten zutun, viele sieht man nur einmal, manche sieht man regelmässig und kennt sich dann besser, aber wirkliche Freunde... ist schon eher selten würde ich sagen.

Momentan reicht es mir ehrlich gesagt auch, dass die "Superfreunde" fehlen. Solange man genug soziale Kontakte hat, ist es IMO i.O.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

@TE
Wenn du sowas deinen Freunden übel nimmst, bist du dann ein wahrer Freund?


----------



## Thoor (5. September 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Allein aus dem Grund das Ich nicht rauche.



Einsicht ist der 1. Weg zur Besserung :> 

Ich finde irgendwie Zigaretten bringen hat nichts mit Freundschaft zu tun, und schon gar nicht über 25 km abends um halb neun >.<


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Leute die ich morgens in der Schule grüße
> 
> Leute die ich ab und zu auf Parties sehe
> 
> ...



ein Wort reicht hier

/sign


----------



## schneemaus (6. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund ist der mit dem ich mich am öftesten Streite, aber nach 15 Minuten ist alles wieder normal.



Genauso ist es bei mir.

Ich hab viele Bekannte, einige Kumpels, wenige Freunde und eine beste Freundin. Wir kennen uns seit 8 Jahren, sie wohnt leider gute 200km von mir weg. Aber dass wir uns seltener sehen als andere beste Freunde, tut unserer Freundschaft keinen Abbruch. Wir telefonieren sehr oft, schreiben viel im MSN, da sie mich zu WoW angestiftet hat zocken wir auch zusammen und so weiter. Und wenn ich sie jetzt anrufen würde, ob sie mir Zigaretten bringt, würd sie mir den Vogel zeigen. Ich ihr allerdings auch.

Da gibt's aber auch Gegenbeispiele: Vor ziemlich genau 4 Jahren lag ich wegen meinem Rücken im Krankenhaus, bin mitten in der Nacht wegen der Unfähigkeit, mein linkes Bein und meinen linken Arm zu bewegen, eingeliefert worden. Ich ihr ne SMS geschrieben, fünf Minuten später kam zurück: "Soll ich vorbei kommen? Ich setz mich sofort morgen früh in den Zug". Dadurch, dass wir damals noch nicht volljährig war, hätte sie sich schlecht ins Auto setzen und herfahren können ^^ Und ich bin mir sicher, das hätte sie damals auch mitten in der Nacht. Ich hab abgelehnt, so schlimm war es ja nich, aber wäre was Schlimmeres gewesen, hätte ich sie hier haben wollen.

Andersrum ist es so, dass ich auch schon die letzten Euros eingesammelt hab, die ich den Monat noch übrig hatte, und zu ihr gefahren bin, weil es ihr schlecht ging. Natürlich andersrum genauso, versteht sich von selbst.

Und wir zicken uns manchmal an, als gäb's kein Morgen mehr. Mein Vater hat uns einmal im TS zugehört und meinte dann: "Erstaunlich, dass ihr so gut befreundet seid. Würde man nicht denken, wenn man euch nicht so gut kennen würde und euch hören würde."
Gibt auch einige recht verwirrte, neue Gildenmitglieder. Wir zicken uns mal wieder im TS an, 10 Minuten später: "Kommst dann mit Random Ini?" und alles is wieder gut. Wir brauchen das halt mal. Wir zicken uns vielleicht auch mal wegen banalen Kleinigkeiten an, um den Frust über andere Dinge beim andern abzulassen. Ab und an brauchen wir das vielleicht auch als Ventil oder so.

Aber eins kann ich definitiv sagen:
Als ich damals ins Krankenhaus kam und mehrere SMSen verschickt hab, wurde mir klar, wen ich als wirkliche Freunde hab. Und wer von diesen wirklichen Freunden meine beste Freundin ist. Und ich wüsste nicht, was ich ohne diese Freundschaft anstellen würde =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

"Freund" wird heutzutage sehr schwammig definiert. Leute zählen auf, dass sie 18, 20, 32 "Freunde" haben und gerade Frauen unterteilen diese regelrecht in mehrere Kategorien, von "einfach nur Freunde" über "gute Freunde" bishin zu "beste Freunde", nicht selten mit weiteren Zwischenstufen. Finde ich albern.

Ein "Freund" ist heutzutage für viele schon einfach jemand, der einen aus Langeweile auf Facebook anklickt, weil man ein tolles Profil hat. Ist die gängige Definition von "Freund" auf social networks. So'n Käse!
Gelegentlich laufe ich Leuten über den Weg, mit denen man sich schon mal unterhält. Meine Nachbarin, beispielsweise. Man borgt sich schon mal gegenseitig Sachen aus oder hilft einander bei kleineren Arbeiten, aber das macht uns nicht zu Freunden. 

Ein Freund ist für mich jemand, mit dem man freiwillig irgendwas teilt, etwas unternimmt - und das, weil man mit dieser Person gerne Zeit verbringt. Ich habe eine gute Freundin, mit der schicke ich fast täglich Emails in der Größe des alten Testaments und wir reden über alle erdenklichen Dinge, die man sich nur vorstellen kann. Das ist kein nachbarlicher Smalltalk und das ist auch nichts, was man so nebenher macht. Wir nehmen uns gerne viel Zeit füreinander. Sowas ist für mich Freundschaft. Ich bin mit einem Paar aus der Community befreundet - ab und zu nehmen wir uns einfach die Zeit und unterhalten uns über persönliche Dinge, was uns freut oder bedrückt. Jemand, dem ich "zufällig" öfter mal irgendwo begegne, z.B. in einem Chatraum, einer Kneipe oder auf Parties und mit dem ich mich dann gerne unterhalte oder irgendwas anstelle, ist für mich nicht unbedingt ein Freund. Man verträgt sich halt gut miteinander, wenn man einander zufällig begegnet. Das ist was Anderes, als wenn man sich ganz bewusst vornimmt, mit jemandem Zeit zu verbringen.

Mein bester Freund ist selbstverständlich meine Partnerin. Wir zocken rund um die Uhr alle erdenklichen Shooter, MMORPGs und andere Games miteinander, sie hilft mir bei meinen Spieletests, wir schauen uns Splatterfilme an und mampfen dabei Pizza - wir machen praktisch alles zusammen, sind unzertrennlich und weil wir nebenher auch noch ein Paar sind, muss ich dabei nicht mal 'ne Hose tragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. September 2010)

> Ich finde irgendwie Zigaretten bringen hat nichts mit Freundschaft zu tun, und schon gar nicht über 25 km abends um halb neun >.<




an dich und einige andere die immer noch nicht verstanden haben worum es hier geht, lernt lesen......


sry aber so langsam nervt es, ich erkläre es zig mal wie es gemeint war und trotzdem fängt wieder einer mit den Zigaretten an. 




aber zum Glück gibt es hier auch Leute die des Lesens mächtig sind und den Sinn des Threads verstanden haben und nicht denken ,dass ich wegen einer Schachtel Kippen angepisst bin, sondern das Beispiel als solches verstanden haben.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. September 2010)

Nein Ich hab keine 20 Freunde auch keine 16 Freunde ich hab auch keine 10 Freunde... 

Ich hab genau 3.

Ein sehr sehr guter Freund "Meine alte hat mich raus geworfen kann ich bei dir schlafen? Freund",
Ein "Wir gehen mal ne Runde Bier trinken und tauschen das neuste aus" und eine sehr gute Freundin.

Und natürlich meine "FREUNDIN" aber die zählt ja weniger als Freund. 

Manche Schrein wohl Gleich Opfer, ich hab aber lieber 2 sehr gute freunde und 1 guten, als 20 Freunde die mich fallen lassen so bald ich mal Problem oder sorgen hab.


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2010)

Wahre Freunde kaufen sich gegenseitig keine Zigaretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> an dich und einige andere die immer noch nicht verstanden haben worum es hier geht, lernt lesen......
> 
> sry aber so langsam nervt es, ich erkläre es zig mal wie es gemeint war und trotzdem fängt wieder einer mit den Zigaretten an.



Hmm ich glaube ich weiss schon recht gut, um was es dir geht und dennoch, ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht spielen die doofen Zigaretten in deinem Fall schon eine Rolle.
Auch bei guten Freunden macht es, finde ich, schon einen Unterscheid ob mich jemand anruft, weil er eine Schachtel Kippen, eine wichtiges Medikament oder dringenden seelischen Beistand braucht. Bei zwei der drei genannten Dinge würde ich gerne mich ins Auto setzen.
Und nur weil es für dich selbstverständlich ist, drei mal die Erde zum umrunden, wenn ein Freund von dir jemand braucht der ihm den Schnürsenkel zubindet, kann man eine solche Einstellung eben nicht verallgemeinern. Und zu recht wie ich finde.
Eine Dringlichkeitsabwägung der Anfrage sollte schon noch erlaubt sein. Auch unter guten Freunden.


----------



## Potpotom (6. September 2010)

Also wenn mich jemand anruft ob ich dies oder das für bzw. mit ihm machen kann... dann wäge ich schon ab ob das wirklich notwendig ist oder nicht.

Ich helfe bei wirklich jedem Scheiss und kann dem ein oder anderen durchaus auch Zigaretten bringen (rauche ja auch, verstehe schon das verlangen danach), bspw. wenn derjenige mir vorher sagt, dass er demnächst wohl keine Kippen mehr hat. Dann bringe ich ihm halt mal ne Stange mit oder dergleichen. Es ist ja nicht so, als seien sie plötzlich und unvorhergesehen "alle".

Bsp: Ich bin schon nach Dänemark gefahren um eine Freundin von ihrem Horrorurlaub abzuholen... kein Ding, aber Kippen hätte ich ihr wohl nicht gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gleiche bei Umzügen... ich biete mich meist dafür an, wenn ich dann nichts mehr davon höre, dann mache ich auch andere Sachen. 5 Minuten bevor der Umzugswagen da ist werde ich sicher nicht alles stehen und liegen lassen um zu helfen. Das hat ja nichts mit "Freundschaft" zu tun... auch unter Freunden kann man seine Zeit ein wenig planen. 

"Nimm dir für den Samstag in zwei Wochen bitte nichts vor - ich ziehe ja um und bräuchte deine Hilfe" -> *"ok"*

"Kannst du rasch vorbeikommen? Der Umzugswagen steht vor der Tür und ich kriege das Klavier nicht raus" - *"ist gerade ungünstig, ich muss die Katze baden"* 

EDIT: Einen Freund habe ich, der ist generell nicht in der Lage sich zu organisieren - das übernehmen wir dann (5 engere Freunde). *g


----------



## LiangZhou (6. September 2010)

@ Berserkerkitten

Ich denke keiner hier ist so naiv all sein Facebook etc "Freunde" auch ohne das Netzwerk als selbige einzustufen. Aber wieso ist es albern seine Freunde "einzustufen"? Tust Du es nicht selbst wenn du deine Partnerin anders einstufst als deine E-Mail Bekannte? 

(Wobei ich persöhnlich denke, das der Partner/in sowieso getrennt eingestuft werden sollte)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. September 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @ Berserkerkitten
> 
> Ich denke keiner hier ist so naiv all sein Facebook etc "Freunde" auch ohne das Netzwerk als selbige einzustufen. Aber wieso ist es albern seine Freunde "einzustufen"? Tust Du es nicht selbst wenn du deine Partnerin anders einstufst als deine E-Mail Bekannte?
> 
> (Wobei ich persöhnlich denke, das der Partner/in sowieso getrennt eingestuft werden sollte)



Mir geht's darum, dass Leute schon total beleidigt reagieren, wenn sie mich aus dem Forum kennen und ich sie trotzdem auf Skype, ICQ oder sonstwo blocke. "Ich dachte, wie sind Freunde!" etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von daher denke ich schon, dass einige eine etwas sonderbare Definition von Freundschaft haben.

Ich stufe meine Freunde nicht ein - schon gar nicht in vier, fünf oder noch mehr Kategorien. Ich habe genau *einen* besten Freund (in diesem Fall meine Partnerin), ansonsten macht für mich die maximale Steigerung "bester" überhaupt keinen Sinn. Und davon abgesehen noch einige wenige echte Freunde, vermutlich weniger, als Finger an einer Hand. Das ist alles. Ist für mich keine Kategorisierung, wenn aus diesen drei oder vier Menschen einer mein Favorit ist.


----------



## Manoroth (6. September 2010)

bekannte hab ich sehr viele aber wirkliche freunde nur ca... 5-10

die meisten grüsse ich einfach oder unterhalte mich n bisschen mit ihnen aber sonst läuft net viel

nur mit n paar treffe ich mich öfters (mindestens ein mal die woche) und auf die kann ich mich auch zu 100% verlassen. mit manchen hab ich schon ziemlich heftige sachen zusammen erlebt und das schweisst zusammen^^


----------



## Shaila (6. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> "Freund" wird heutzutage sehr schwammig definiert. Leute zählen auf, dass sie 18, 20, 32 "Freunde" haben und gerade Frauen unterteilen diese regelrecht in mehrere Kategorien, von "einfach nur Freunde" über "gute Freunde" bishin zu "beste Freunde", nicht selten mit weiteren Zwischenstufen. Finde ich albern.
> 
> Ein "Freund" ist heutzutage für viele schon einfach jemand, der einen aus Langeweile auf Facebook anklickt, weil man ein tolles Profil hat. Ist die gängige Definition von "Freund" auf social networks. So'n Käse!
> Gelegentlich laufe ich Leuten über den Weg, mit denen man sich schon mal unterhält. Meine Nachbarin, beispielsweise. Man borgt sich schon mal gegenseitig Sachen aus oder hilft einander bei kleineren Arbeiten, aber das macht uns nicht zu Freunden.
> ...



Sehr schöner Beitrag, fasst das was ich sagen wollte schon mal gut zusammen.

Ich finde ja gute Freunde (muss) man wenige haben. Ich habe zwar auch viele viele Leute die ich kenne und mit denen ich auch was unternehme, mit denen ich weggehe und feier, oder mal ins Kino, oder was zusammen zocken und was man eben so alles macht. Aber über der Hälfte davon würde ich nie bestimmte Sachen über mich anvertrauen. Ein echter Freund muss mir helfen können, wenn es mir mal mies geht, auf den ich mich verlassen kann und mit dem ich auch mal über privatere Sachen und Probleme reden kann, ohne zu Befürchten, dass es am nächsten Tag jeder weiss.

Ich gehe ja noch zur Schule, da werde ich auch immer Klassensprecher obwohl ich es garnicht unbedingt will, soll dann jetzt sogar Schulsprecher werden, wobei ich das abgelehnt habe. Also kann ich schon sagen, dass ich mich schon allgemeiner Beliebtheit erfreue, aber was ich sagen will, ist das ich diese "Beliebtheit" garnicht unbedingt will. Ich bin kein mensch der es mag, wenn alles sich um einen dreht, wenn um jeder Ecke jemand mit dir reden will, weil so geht es mir manchmal. Ich habe es viel lieber, mich einfach mal zurückzulehnen und zu beobachten. Ich gehe z.B. durchaus mal gerne auf ne Party oder so, aber ich bin eben kein Mensch, der sowas dann jedes Wochenende braucht. Ich bin schon voll und ganz glücklich damit, wenn ich einfach ganz entspannt zusammensitzen kann mit 2- 5 Freunden. Es muss bei mir keine wilde Party mit viel Alkohol sein.

Deswegen treibe ich mich auch gerne in so Foren wie diesem hier rum, unter Anderem. In einem Forum kann man alles gut aus der Distanz betrachten, man kann sich Kommentare durchlesen und darüber nachdenken, dann kann man wenn man will in Ruhe antworten. In der Schule sitz ich manchmal da, will einfach nur in Ruhe Musik hören, aber das geht nicht, weil schon wieder die nächsten irgendwas von mir wollen. Ich will das nicht als schlecht darstellen, eigentlich sollte ich mich ja damit glücklich schätzen, aber ich bräuchte es eben nicht.

Aber ich bin glaube ich sowiso irgendwie ein bisschen Anders als Andere meiner Altersgruppe, sei es jetzt im positiven oder negativem Sinne zu verstehen. Aber ich finde es gut, dass ich anders bin. Berserker hatte social Networks angesprochen. Das finde ich auch extrem schlimm. Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen, der auf keiner dieser Seiten angemeldet ist. Ich frage mich immer: Wozu? Wozu brauch ich den Mist ? Freunde finden ? Das habe ich immer als schlechten Scherz empfunden. Für mich werden da Daten gesammelt. Und ich weiss nicht ob ich es traurig oder lustig finden soll, wenn ich mal wieder eine Diskussion mitbekomme, in der es darum geht, wer mehr Freunde hat, Person X hat angeblich 250 und Person Y 300 aber das glaubt Person X nicht, denn Person kann es garnicht glauben das Person Y beliebter sein könnte.

Ich finde dieses Zwanghafte "Dazugehören wollen" und "viele Freunde haben wollen" ganz furchtbar.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Zwanghafte "Dazugehören wollen" und "viele Freunde haben wollen" ganz furchtbar.



Ich finde das auch schrecklich. Besonders in diesen Social networks: Die Personen reden in RL nie miteinander, aber auf FB wird dann per Pinnwandeintrag zum Geburtstag gratuliert...man ist ja eine nette Person.


Dann wird von manchen jeder scheiß gepsotet, dass die Freundinnen (hautpsächlich von weiblichen Personen) die besten sind und was man für nen scheiß mit denen macht.

Wenn man auf FB und co. mit Kommentaren und herzchen schleimt (auch als Junge) ist man gleich viel beliebter. Ein kritischer Kommentar und man ist schon ein Idiot.

Auf solche Schleimfreundschaften kann ich gerne Verzichten. Ich hab lieber zu Hause meine Ruhe, als bei so Personen zu sein, die nur durch Schleimereien jmd. mögen.

Ein paar mal gefällt mir bei einer richtigen Person auf FB (die möglicsht viel Einfluss hat) und schon ist man beliebt und überall dabei.

Mir persönlich wäre es viel zu dumm sich für solche falschen Freundschaften umzustellen. Und ich würde auch niemals auf FB gefällt mir drücken oder in RL bei einem unwitzigen Witz lachen, nur um irgendwelche Pseudofreunde zu gewinnen.


----------



## Edou (6. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Fullquote


Das Unterschreibe ich.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. September 2010)

Keine wahren Freunde.
So hart das auch klingt. (:

Dafür aber meine Freundin mit der ich mein Leben verbringen will.

Im Endeffekt ist eine wahre Freundschaft mehr als selten.
(seltener als die droppenden Mounts in Zul Gurub) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders hier wo ich wohne scheint nur ein geben und nehmen zu herrschen.
Hast du was bist du was.

Irgendwann kommt man damit klar.
Und konzentriert sich dann auf die Dinge im Leben die heutzutage zählen.


Guter Schulabschluss.
Beruf.
Familie.

Mfg


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dafür aber meine Freundin mit der ich mein Leben verbringen will.




Geht mir auch so, mein Freund ist sowieso das wichtigste und mit ihm rede ich auch über alles und verbringe die meiste Zeit mit ihm.

Meine beste Freundin und ich haben vor 4 Jahren gebrochen und da die meisten Leute aus unserem Freundeskreis von ihr her kamen hab ich mich da ganz zurückgezogen.. 
Ich finde Familie da eigentlich schon wichtiger, meine Schwester ist für mich auch eine gute Freundin. Und dann ist da noch eine Freundin mit der ich die Ausbildung gemacht habe, aber bei ihr ist es mehr eine Shoppen-, Kino- und Serienklatsch-Freundschaft. ^^
All die Facebookfreunde die man mal von der Schule her kannte grüsst man vllcht mal noch auf der Strasse aber als Freunde bezeichnen find ich dann schon etwas übertrieben. Manche von denen habe ich das letzte mal vor mehreren Jahren real gsehen. (Bin immer wieder überrrascht wenn manche geheiratet haben oder Kinder haben^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Seph018 (7. September 2010)

aww *auch meinen Freundeskreis beschreiben will*
öh öh.. ja. Ich versuchs mal präzise zu machen, so aus Langeweile. Sou. Besten Freund habe ich einen. Das lustige ist, dass wir bspw. in der Schule gar nicht mal so viel miteinander machen. Wir haben inzwischen kein Fach mehr und auch sehen tut man sich nur in den großen Pausen für einige Minuten. Aber.. naja, er ist immer für mich da, wir können über die abstrusesten Dinge reden und lachen, und das schöne ist, er interessiert sich ehrlich für mich und mein Befinden.. Auch einer der wenigen Menschen mit denen ich gerne und oft sms schreibe, Internet hat er ja nicht der Dödel. Dann gibt es noch meinen Bruder den ich über alles liebe und meinen anderen Bruder den ich auch mag. Beide einfach mal Riesenfreunde, Familie wird bei uns zum Glück noch als wichtig erachtet. Dann noch ein paar.. gute Freunde, aber nicht viele. Und dann viele Bekannte, wie bei euch. Das witzige ist aber, dass man zufrieden sein kann, solange man zumindest eine Person hat. Und wenns für ein paar Stunden nur ein guter Bekannter ist, mir doch wurscht. Reicht ja wenn man reden kann, muss ja nicht mit jedem den ich kenne großartig Party machen, sie zu mir nach Hause einladen oder gar mit ihnen schlafen. Die haben alle irgendwie ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Was ich damit sagen will, Bekannte sind gar nicht so Scheiße wie hier teilweise beschrieben wird, imho. :3


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Um auch mal was beizutragen hier:

Ich hatte nie wirklich viele Freunde, war immer mehr der Einzelgängertyp... Ich bin halt ein Mensch von der Sorte, der arbeiten alleine besser erledigen kann als im Plenum wo jeder jeden ablenkt. Klar mach ich in der Berufsschule o.Ä. vieles mit Freunden zusammen weils halt einfach mehr Spass macht, aber sobald man was in der Gruppe macht bleibt die Arbeit liegen. Wahre Freunde hatte ich höchstens 2 oder 3, der Rest waren einfach Leute die ich kannte, manche mochte ich mehr, manche weniger... Aber was ich mich frage, all diese, meist, jungen Leute die auf Facebook > 300 Freunde haben, die kennen die Hälfte davon doch nicht oder haben 1x mit denen gesprochen. Von den knapp 100 Leuten auf Facebook kenn ich jeden ziemlich gut....

All dieses Myspace, Youtube, Facebook und co sind irgendwie der Untergang von wirklichen Freunden in der Masse...


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2010)

Alice schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so, mein Freund ist sowieso das wichtigste und mit ihm rede ich auch über alles und verbringe die meiste Zeit mit ihm.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das immer etwas riskant, sich so auf den Partner zu konzentrieren. Es seie denn, man weiß wirklich sicher, dass man ein Leben lang zusammen bleiben will. Die meisten Beziehungen sind irgendwann vorbei und dann steht man allein da und wundert sich, warum man niemanden hat. 
Viele Leute verprellen ihre Freunde, weil sie nur noch Zeit für Freund oder Freundin haben. Das ist falsch, denn irgendwann braucht man seine Freunde wieder. 
Es ist unglaublich schwer, nach einer Trennung neue Freunde zu finden, die für einen da sind.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das immer etwas riskant, sich so auf den Partner zu konzentrieren. Es seie denn, man weiß wirklich sicher, dass man ein Leben lang zusammen bleiben will. Die meisten Beziehungen sind irgendwann vorbei und dann steht man allein da und wundert sich, warum man niemanden hat.
> Viele Leute verprellen ihre Freunde, weil sie nur noch Zeit für Freund oder Freundin haben. Das ist falsch, denn irgendwann braucht man seine Freunde wieder.
> Es ist unglaublich schwer, nach einer Trennung neue Freunde zu finden, die für einen da sind.



/sign


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Finde ich eine etwas deprimierende Sicht der Dinge. Wenn man mit dem Partner zusammenlebt, sollte dieser schon an erster Stelle stehen. Wenn man an diesem Punkt noch davon ausgeht, dass es irgendwann eh wieder vorbei sein wird, macht die ganze Sache irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Seph018 (8. September 2010)

Naja, vor allem wenn man jung ist ist das aber nunmal sehr oft Tatsache, dass man sich früher oder später trennt. Also denke ich hat sie schon recht soweit.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Na ja, da muss man zwischen Teenie-Liebesbeziehung und ner richtigen Partnerschaft differenzieren - ähem... auch wenn ich damit den Hass aller verliebten Teenies auf mich ziehe.


----------



## Konov (8. September 2010)

Ich glaube eine gesunde Mischung ist das Beste.
Klar, dass ein Partner, wenn man einen hat, an erster Stelle steht. Aber auch Freunde sollte man ab und zu noch kontaktieren bzw. was unternehmen, damit sich das halbwegs die Balance hält.


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, da muss man zwischen Teenie-Liebesbeziehung und ner richtigen Partnerschaft differenzieren - ähem... auch wenn ich damit den Hass aller verliebten Teenies auf mich ziehe.



Ich bin mit meinem Freund seit drei Jahren zusammen, das würde ich durchaus als Partnerschaft bezeichnen. Trotzdem bin ich nicht so unrealistisch, von ewiger Liebe bis dass der Tod uns scheidet zu sprechen. Es wäre schön und würde mich freuen, aber wer bei jeder neuen Beziehung gleich von der großen, unvergänglichen Liebe spricht, macht es sich sehr schwer, wenn es dann doch nicht klappt. Ich sage nicht, dass es vorbei geht, aber es kann vorbeigehen. Und wenn man sich dann so sehr auf einen Menschen konzentriert, begibt man sich sehr schnell in eine emotionale Abhängigkeit.

Statistisch gesehen wird jede 2. Ehe geschieden und die wenigsten Menschen finden mit Anfang 20 schon den Partner fürs Leben. Das wäre nicht so, wenn die erste Liebe immer die letzte ist. Natürlich hofft man jedes mal, dass es ewig hält, aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt einem, dass es auch anders sein kann. 
Wer das verdrängt, tut sich keinen Gefallen. Und ich finde, dass auch das Wissen um die Vergänglichkeit einer Beziehung Menschen dazu antreibt, sich von ihrer besten Seite zu präsentieren. Wenn mir die Liebe meines Partners auf ewig sicher ist, warum sollte ich mich dann noch bemühen, sie immer wieder zu gewinnen?

Viele Päärchen in meinem Freundeskreis schotten sich völlig ab und vernachlässigen ihre Freunde komplett. Das finde ich schade, denn ich habe schon viele Partnerschaften zerbrechen sehen, wahre Freunde bleiben aber.

Zudem kann der Partner ruhig die wichtigste Person im Leben sein, aber man sollte andere Menschen nicht völlig aus seinem Leben streichen. Man braucht einfach Freunde, denn mit seinem Partner redet man auch nicht über alles. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle Frauen mit ihren Männern über Menstruationsprobleme oder Orangenhaut sprechen. Dafür sind Freunde da. Auf der Welt gibt es viel zu viele wundervolle Menschen, um sich total einzugraben und sein ganz Leben nach einem auszurichten. Ich persönlich liebe meinen Freund, aber ich brauche auch meine Freundinnen und Kumpels, weil Abwechslung das Leben nun mal ausmacht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

Na ja, ich bin leider nicht mehr annähernd Anfang 20, einmal geschieden und hatte mehr Beziehungen als manche User Forenposts. Dein voriges Posting klang nur ein wenig nach "haltet Euch die Freunde lieber mal warm, das mit dem Partner wird eh nix". Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, so macht das schon mehr Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke aber, dass sich sowas auf die Dauer ganz von selbst regelt. Viele Paare unternehmen was mit anderen Paaren. Ich lege keinen gesteigerten Wert auf einen großen Freundeskreis, darum bleibe ich meistens zuhause und mache alleine irgendwas, wenn meine bessere Hälfte mit ihrer besten Freundin unterwegs ist. In meiner Jugend baute der Kontakt zwischen mir und meinem damaligen besten Freund immer ein wenig ab, wenn einer von uns eine neue Freundin hatte, aber auch da brach der Kontakt nie dauerhaft ab. Ich glaube, eine richtig gute Freundschaft wird wegen einer neuen Beziehung nicht zerstört. Höchstens vorübergehend eingeschränkt.


----------



## Tees (8. September 2010)

Ich habe auch bis vor kurzen gedacht das ich einige wirklicher freunde habe, jedoch musste ich auch mit entsetzen entsäten das es wirklich nicht mal eine ganze Hand voll ist.
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich sehr sehr jung bin, ( werde jetzt erst 17) aber man stellt schon jetzt fest wie viele Menschen einen in seinen Leben dauerhaft begleiten oder wer nur ein kleiner Boxen stop war.


----------



## s0re (9. September 2010)

Hallööllee!

Also ich finde auch, dass wahre Freunde selten sind, jedoch viel seltener als die ZG Mounts (den Tiger hatte ich beim ersten mal). Ich kenne sehr viele Leute, einfach zum "Hallo & wie gehts wie stehts?" sagen. Die hab ich einfach im Laufe meiner Schulkarriere angesammelt (fast alle klassenübergreifenden Fächer), in vielen Vereinen (Rugby, Rudern, Fussball) oder sonst wo. Durch die Stadt kann ich nicht laufen ohne niemanden zu kennen. Aber diese Leute bezeichne ich nicht als Freunde, für mich sind diese halt einfach Bekannte. 

Richtige Freunde habe ich zurzeit 3.

Mit dem einten kann ich immer irgendwas lustiges machen, haben auch denselben idiotischen Humor^^ Öhöhöhö machen wir als Geschenk für jemanden ne Kiste mit Luftballonen gefüllt und darin noch n Fisch^^

Oder auch jemanden mit dem ich wunderbar diskutieren kann, da wir nicht immer der gleichen Meinung sind. 

Und dann mein "Gamer"-Freund: Ihn kenne ich eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten, früher haben wir uns nur gegrüsst und manchmal auf Geburtstagen usw gesehen. Als er dann erfahren hat, dass ich auch WoW spiele, hat er sich mal bei mir gemeldet und dann hat das seinen Lauf genommen. Jetzt unternehmen wir auch sonst viel zusammen, ausser Gamen, wir gehen gerne ein Bier trinken oder einfach mal ein bisschen spazieren.

Dann gibt es auch noch ein paar Klassenkameraden, mit denen ich immer herumalbern kann, diese finde ich einfach lustig^^

Joaar, das wars von mir. =)

Ciaociao


----------



## Darussios (9. September 2010)

Nunja TE, wenn du jetzt Lebensmittel gebraucht hättest und keine mehr im Haus hast und deine Freunde sich dabei weigern würden, zu helfen, würde ich deinen Unmut verstehen.
Aber bei einer Schachtel Zigaretten? Da würde ich dir auch nicht helfen. Man kann die Verweigerung, eine Schachtel Zigaretten für dich zu Besorgen aber auch als Hilfe bezeichnen, da Rauchen bekanntlicherweise das Leben eines Menschen verkürzt.

Aber bleiben wir bei dem ersteren. Vielleicht ist das nette Mädel, dass dir die Zigaretten besorgt hat, nur bei dir so hilfsbereit? Ich glaube ich muss es nicht weiter ausführen, um zu sagen, was ich meine.

Zum Topicthema an sich.
Jeder hat viele Freunde und einen kleinen Kreis besonders guter Freunde, das ist normal.
Ich kenne weitmehr als 50 Leute, weil ich mit ihnen täglich zu tun hab oder hatte, zum Beispiel Ex-Klassenkameraden, die halt mal die Schule gewechselt haben wegen Umzug oder sonstwas. Von diesen 50 Leuten würde ich 14 als Freunde bezeichnen, mit den restlichen Bekanntschaften, versteh ich mich zwar genausogut, aber ich hab mit ihnen zu selten zu tun, als dass ich sie als Freunde bezeichnen würde.
Von diesen 14 Freunden wiederum sehe ich 3 als meine besten Freunde an, aber von denen würde ich nicht erwarten, mir unwichtiges wie Zigaretten einkaufen zu gehen im Krankheitsfall.

Mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (9. September 2010)

ich hab mich die letzten Seiten mal ein bisschen rausgehalten, da ich gemerkt habe dass mein Beispiel für viel Unverständnis gesorgt hat und der Thread in eine andere Richtung ging wie ich es eigentlich gedacht hatte. 

Inzwischen hat sich der Thread schön entwickelt so wie ich es mir gedacht hatte, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Beispiel war einfach unglücklich gewählt, lag daran weil ich es halt so kurz zuvor erlebt habe. Für mich gehören auch solche Kleinigkeiten zu meiner Hilfsbereitschaft dazu, ich würde es jederzeit für gute Freunde machen.

Und um euch zu beruhigen, ich habe das Mädel zum Kaffee eingeladen bei mir und ihr 10€ Spritgeld sowie ein Schachtel ihrer Lieblingmarke geschenkt..wollte sie erst gar nicht annehmen die gute. 
Das hab ich jetzt nicht aus schlechtem Gewissen gemacht, sondern weil auch das für mich selbst verständlich ist.

Aber lasst das jetzt bitte nicht wieder zum Thema hier werden


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. September 2010)

Nur was wäre (wie in meinem Fall):

Montag-Freitag Schule (Fachabitur)
Häusliche Pflichten
Lernen
Abschlussjahr.
An eine Ausbildung kommen.

Man konzentriert sich in diesem Teil des Lebens halt auf die Zukunft.
Und wenn ich meine Freundin nur am Wochenende sehen kann dann ist selbstverständlich klar wohin ich am Wochenende fahre.
Sie wohnt etwas weiter entfernt aber da noch mein eigener PKW etwas auf sich warten lassen wird bin ich auf Bus/Bahn angewiesen,was halt länger dauert.
Und wenn, wie in meinem Fall, wahre Freunde einfach nicht vorhanden sind und ich wortwörtlich nur ausgenutzt werde wenn es was zu holen gibt (von meinen "Kumpels") dann kann ich mich im Endeffekt auch selbst verarschen.
Mit denen habe ich zum Glück nichts mehr zu tun.

Die oben genannten Beispiele von den anderen Usern haben natürlich ihre Richtigkeit aber nur wenn halt diese Freunde,die durch dick und dünn gehen, vorhanden sind.
Deswegen sollte man diese speziellen Fälle von Paaren die nur Zeit zu 2t verbringen nicht sofort "verteufeln".

Ich bin so zufrieden wie es im Moment ist.
Lieber meine Freizeit mit der Person die ich wirklich Liebe verbringen als mit heuchlerischen Kumpels die einfach nur hinterlistig sind.
Und in ihrem Freundeskreis habe ich mich schon vollends integriert.
(Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, um das mal zu verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG


----------



## LiangZhou (9. September 2010)

Ich kann teilweise nicht nachvollziehen, was manche gegen "Pseudofreunde-die-man-nur-grüßt" haben. Solange man sie klar als solche abgrenzt und nicht "Ich habe keinen besten Freund/in, ich hab 350" rufend durch die Welt wandelt ist es doch okay. Ich persöhnlich habe nichts dagegen morgens von 20 Leuten gegrüßt zu werden und auch ab und zu in der S-Bahn mal ein gespräch zu führen. Mein bester Freund ist auch nicht immer verfügbar, dann verbringe ich doch lieber Zeit mit denen als alleine. Aber das ist dann wohl eher Geschmackssache.


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> (Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, um das mal zu verdeutlichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja dann is man doch eigentlich in der phase in der sich die richtigen freunde grade erst herauskristallisieren... und mit 17. biste ja noch sehr jung und hast somit ja noch massig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nur was wäre (wie in meinem Fall):
> 
> Montag-Freitag Schule (Fachabitur)
> Häusliche Pflichten
> ...



wow,und das von einem 17jährigen.ich bin beeindruckt...also als ich in deinem alter war war für mich party,freunde,freizeit an erster stelle..dann kam ne ganze weile gar nix udn dann nochmal die drei genannten sachen...für die von dir beschriebenen dinge waren meine eltern zuständig,die nie müde wurden mich an die tausend pflichten zu erinnern die ich auch so hatte
aber respekt das du das so siehst und jetzt schon an deine zukunft denkst...
udn mit freunden die ein abziehen ist ja wohl richtig sch*...
hab sowas zum glück nur einmal miterlebt udn das war im Fussballverein,wo ein Typ sich bei allen eingeschleimt udn auch freiwillig die Mannschaftskasse übernommen hatte...das ende vom lied war dann  zum ende der saison das er weinend vor uns in der kabine stand und die gesamte von uns gesammelte kohle für seine spielsucht ausgegeben hatte.nich ein cent war mehr da.das waren ca. 1000 Euro.er hatte dann versprochen alles zurückzuzahlen von seinem arbeitslohn.wir haben dem Häufchen Elend geglaubt und sind so verblieben das er immer 100 euro jeden monat zahlt...naja,das hat ein mal geklappt und danach ist er heimlich weggezogen udn wir haben nie wieder was von dem gehört...


----------



## Soramac (10. September 2010)

So einfach kann man sich in manchen Menschen taeuschen.


----------



## Kuya (10. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Inhalt gekürzt^^



Jepp. Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Es gibt zu viele Menschen die so denken:

Ich melde mich mal wieder bei meinem Kumpel XY, der Schuldet mir eh noch Geld, dann kann ich gleich Zigaretten und n 6er Pack Bier holen.

oder

Wir können ja den XY Fragen ob er mitkommt, der hat auch ein Auto, dann kann ich was trinken.

Es sind diese blöden "mittel-zum-Zweck Hintergedanken. Was brauche ich Heute noch, und mit wem kann ich das am einfachsten erledigen. 

Die wenigsten sind selbstlos spontan ohne Hintergedanken.

Allerdings hab ich auch Festgestellt, dass die meißten das nichtmal absichtlich tun, sondern eher versuchen "Problemlösung und treffen mit Freunden" unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Sind also trotzdem Freunde, man muss halt Lernen auch mal Nein zu sagen, (bzw. zu erwähnen das man selber Lust hat was trinken).


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach, haben sich mit 17 Jahren auch noch nicht sehr viele Freundschaften gebildet bzw. gefestigt. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber ich hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehr Bekannte, als wirkliche Freunde. Man geht zusammen zur Schule und trifft sich gelegentlich, aber wer die wahren Freunde sind, merkt man erst nach dem Schulabschluss. Zu wem bleibt der Kontakt bestehen? Wer ist immer noch präsent, auch wenn man vielleicht nicht mehr in der Nähe wohnt?

Ich habe damals gemerkt, wer meine wahren Freunde sind und wer einfach nur gute Bekannte, zu denen sich irgendwann der Kontakt verliert. Es gibt leider Menschen, die nur an ihren eigenen Vorteil denken, das musste auch ich schmerzlich festellen. Aber wenn Freundschaften die ganzen Veränderungen, die es im Leben gibt überstehen, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie sehr viel wert sind.

@Aeonflu-X: Deine Motivation in allen Ehren, aber ich glaube, dass du dir deinen Terminkalender zu voll packst. Natürlich steht die Schule an erster Stelle, aber wenn man kaum Zeit für Freizeit und Hobbies hat, fällt es einem auch schwer, neue Bekanntschaften zu schließen, aus denen sich dann Freundschaften entwickeln können. Ich bin selbst auch ein Mensch, der gerne daheim bleibt, liest und sich weiterbildet. Aber wenn man sich nur mit sich selbst und seinen Pflichten beschäftigt, verlernt man irgendwann den Umgang mit anderen Menschen und wird immer unsicherer. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, das Abwechslung und Ausgleich dringend nötig sind.

Du solltest zudem deine schlechten Erfahrungen mit deinen alten "Freunden" (die wahrscheinlich jeder schon mal gemacht hat) zu den Akten legen, denn es gibt auch nette Menschen, auf die man sich verlassen kann. Dafür hat man kein Auge, wenn man sich darauf versteift, was mal schlecht gelaufen ist.


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2010)

Ole, Doppelpost.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. September 2010)

Alles natürlich richtig und wahr.
Und zu den Akten gelegt ist es lange.
Das kannst du mir getrost glauben. :]

Naja, jetzt erstmal Wochenende.*freu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Danke für das Kompliment wenn ich das mal so nennen darf.
Natürlich bin ich auch ab und zu faul und verschiebe Sachen und gehe lieber ne Runde zocken aber wie gesagt, ich weiß das ich nicht später lümmelnd auf der Couch enden will mit einem Monatsgehalt von 450&#8364; und der Gewissheit das meine einzigen Hobbys Rtl Nachmittagsprogramm und ein Bier in der Hand sind. (Klischee) 
Von daher.

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

MfG


----------



## Alice Wonderland (11. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das immer etwas riskant, sich so auf den Partner zu konzentrieren. Es seie denn, man weiß wirklich sicher, dass man ein Leben lang zusammen bleiben will. Die meisten Beziehungen sind irgendwann vorbei und dann steht man allein da und wundert sich, warum man niemanden hat.
> Viele Leute verprellen ihre Freunde, weil sie nur noch Zeit für Freund oder Freundin haben. Das ist falsch, denn irgendwann braucht man seine Freunde wieder.
> Es ist unglaublich schwer, nach einer Trennung neue Freunde zu finden, die für einen da sind.



Nun, das stimmt so schon dass man sich nicht zu sehr auf einen Partner konzentrieren soll, aber ich bin mit ihm 2 1/2 Jahre zusammen und keine 17 mehr. Ich habe mich lange genug ausgetobt und bin mir ziemlich sicher in meinem Hafen angekommen zu sein. Dafür haben wir einfach zu viel durchgemacht und haben unsere Beziehung so gefestigt dass man schon von Heirat reden kann, von mir aus lieber heute als Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Klar nichts hält für Ewig und man weiss nie was noch kommen mag und passieren wird in der Zukunft aber ich bin da relativ fest in meinem Glauben an die Beziehung. Es ist ja am Ende nicht so dass ich alleine dastehe wenn es doch scheitern sollte (man weiss ja nie) aber er ist halt zur Zeit mein positiver Pol und wird es auch noch lange bleiben.
Ich habe meine Freunde auch nicht verprellt wegen dem Freund sondern weil es einfach nicht mehr funktioniert hat, er kam erst später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Es ist aber doch eigentlich ein schönes Gefühl wenn der Mensch den man am meisten vertraut und der einem Freund und Partner ist in einem hat.


----------



## skyline930 (12. September 2010)

An sich muss ich dir zustimmen, ich würde nicht von allen meinen Freunden behaupten "wahre" Freunde zu sein.
Aber: Seine "Freundschaftsmesslatte" an einer Packung Kippen festzusetzen ist meiner Meinung nach dreist. Es ist nicht die Schuld deiner Freunde das du rauchst/rauchen musst. Würdest du anrufen weil dein Kühlschrank nur mit reichlich kalter Luft gefüllt wäre, ist das was anderes.


----------



## dragon1 (12. September 2010)

Ich habe genau 2 Leute, die ich als Wahre Freunde bezeichnen wuerde, und mich auf sie 100% verlassen kann.

Einer, Tobi ist ein Freund, mit dem ich Frueher im Selben Block gewohnt habe, den Selben Kindergarten, Selbe Volksschule und Gymnasium besucht habe. 
Wir sind gemeinsam wirlich durch dick und dünn gegangen, und haben uns immer gegenseitig geholfen. Leider seh ich ihn jz seltener weil wir auf 2 verschiedene Schulen gehen^^.
Wir haben uns 1000 Male gestritten, doch laenger als einen Halben Tag war es nie. Er kann Mmn echt nervig sein, und es ist manchmal schwer mit ihm auszukommen, aber trotzdem weiss ich immer: Sobald es ernst wird, kann ich auf ihn zaehlen. 

Den anderen kenn ich seit einem Jahr ca und er schafft es wirklich jedes mal mich aufzuheitern, er kann gar nix an seiner Art aendern, kindisch, manchmal nervraubend aber trotzdem jemand, auf den man sich verlassen kann.
Als ich letztes Mal total fertig war, und Wochenlang depri gewesen bin hat er mich aufgeheitert und geholfen, wieder froehlicher zu werden.

Beim Rest denk ich mir immer "Moeglichst Gut zusammen die Zeit verbringen, aber nichts erwarten."


----------

